

The War Photo No One Would Publish - kumarski
http://www.theatlantic.com/features/archive/2014/08/the-war-photo-no-one-would-publish/375762/?utm_content=bufferdfc75&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
srean
"he thought it would change the way Americans saw the Gulf War. But the media
wouldn’t run the picture."

Such a quaint little idea: the way Americans see the war will affect how the
American government runs the war.

Some gruesome ones did leak and run. "Treason !" cried everyone.

------
arjn
I've seen this photo before. If I recall correctly it was from a story or
article called "Highway of Death" or something like that.

Tragic and gruesome.

------
arjn
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highway_of_Death](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highway_of_Death)

